
Conway's Law Is Real - goodroot
https://goodroot.ca/post/2018/10/13/practicality-metaphysics-conways-law/
======
rgoulter
_Communication is sometimes called a “soft problem”. It is emotionally rooted,
which is used as the rationale to dismiss its importance. It isn’t code, it
isn’t tangible, and it isn’t logical. ...._ _Communication is not an
engineering problem. And it isn’t a soft problem. It is one of the hardest
problems there is._

I'm guessing the author has met people who think "soft = easy", and dismiss it
like that.

"Soft vs Hard" isn't equivalent to "easy vs difficult", it's closer to
"intuitive vs systematic". (I suspect soft skills are under-valued and under-
appreciated because it's harder to fairly measure and evaluate non-systematic
traits).

So of course communication is a "soft problem".

------
mimixco
It's interesting but whoever put that animated GIF in as the primary image
when the story is shared should be shot. How mortifying to text this link to
someone and subject them to endlessly repeating animation when they open your
message thread.

